# best floating plant.



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

whats the best floating plant for tanks with high flow? i find the salvinia minima dies in high flow so was looking for other suggestions.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Most floating plants are going to suffer in a high-flow aquarium.

Your best bet may be to section off a portion of the surface - with airline tubing or fishing line - to create a bit of a corral so the plants don't get moved around.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

arent there some kind of larger type? how does frogbit do? its not flow all throughout the surface just 2 fulters.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Even Dwarf Water Lettuce tends to do poorly in a lot of flow. Frogbit, Savlinia, et al do poorly in lots of flow, unfortunately.

It's not tough to corral them in a section of the tank, though. I even do so with rimless tanks and almost no one can tell I've got something holding them in place.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I've managed to keep water lettuce with high surface flow, it was the only floating plant that was able to survive. The key is to have a lot to begin with and it will all congregate in a certain spot and thrive there. If it keeps on moving all over the place it'll die


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

What size tank is it? You might want to invest in a canister filter, they really work magic.


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Whats your method of corraling them? I have taped a piece of fishing line from across a corner, its not noticeable on the water surface, but it gets annoying during water changes and stuff? Do you have a better method?



somewhatshocked said:


> Even Dwarf Water Lettuce tends to do poorly in a lot of flow. Frogbit, Savlinia, et al do poorly in lots of flow, unfortunately.
> 
> It's not tough to corral them in a section of the tank, though. I even do so with rimless tanks and almost no one can tell I've got something holding them in place.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

I've never had an issue with H. leucocephala. Water sprite might do well also.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hygroryza aristata seems to do pretty decent with flow.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I usually corral in corners of larger tanks. In smaller ones, I just remove floaters during water changes and add a few back when finished.



dunehole said:


> Whats your method of corraling them? I have taped a piece of fishing line from across a corner, its not noticeable on the water surface, but it gets annoying during water changes and stuff? Do you have a better method?


----------



## taiwwa (May 6, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of water wisteria.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

My frog bit loves my tank and I run nearly 300gph near surface


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

taiwwa said:


> I'm a huge fan of water wisteria.


Does wisteria cope well with intense surface movement?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Floating stem plants like Hygroryza aristata, pennywort, Najas and hornwort work if you have a lot of water movement. Anchor the ends of the stems somehow and the tips will flow out and look good. Not anchored they will circle the tank endlessly and even pile up into a ball.


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

Water sprite does well with high flow water surface.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2012)

*frogbit*

I have a 75 gal. tank that I fertilize daily and have co2 injection and my frogbit is out of control. Nobody wants it anymore even for free. I hate to just throw it out but if I don't it will over take my tank.


----------



## hornytoad808 (Apr 4, 2016)

i will gladly take your frogbit lol


----------

